# Tight Hamstrings, nerve damage?



## Freejay (Jan 25, 2006)

Well,


This is a new one for me, but recently I have developed a tight almoast tingleing sensation in my hamstring area.  My first thought was that my prostate might be balooning up, but my doc did a rectal exam and said it felt normal.  In doing some research, I believe the sensation might be coming from the large doses of B6 I have been taking (2 or 300mg day.)  I read several studies that suggest high doses of B6 can cause nerve damage.  I was trying to be proactive due to the high doses of Tren I'm on, but I think I'm gonna stop taking B6 for now and see if the sensation subsides.


----------



## squater (Jan 26, 2006)

Have they ever really cramped up on ya..?...If so perhaps taurine would help...I know when I was doing t-3/clen i had no choice but to use it...


----------

